# First Agility Run! (video)



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaiju and I had our first agility runs at the Texas Agility Shootout and they were both honestly kind of horrible.  Neither one of us was on top of our game, and we seemed to lose focus quickly. Plus Kaiju nearly made me faceplant halfway through the tunnelers course. Hopefully this got out all the bad vibes and we'll be able to run a bit better at another competition. Lots of handling and sending practice till then!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxF0RkdIVr8&index=2&list=UU4pg7B4_hcpxiw3qCUgPcOg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eBN14AvAes&index=1&list=UU4pg7B4_hcpxiw3qCUgPcOg


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Looks like you both had fun! I enjoyed watching the videos. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

I saw you guys there yesterday - your boy is very handsome (I love his ear floofies)!! Kaiju sure looked like he was having a blast, even if his runs weren't perfect. At least you guys had fun and it was for a good cause!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Squeetie said:


> I saw you guys there yesterday - your boy is very handsome (I love his ear floofies)!! Kaiju sure looked like he was having a blast, even if his runs weren't perfect. At least you guys had fun and it was for a good cause!


Get out! Haha, I know there are many forum members in Dfw, but it seems like I really haven't met any outside the GSD walks. It was fun even if we didn't do the best and I'm looking forward to future competition.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

There was lots of fun to be had at the Shootout, for sure. I think you guys did great for your first time and y'all will continue to do great - especially if you stick with WAGD for training!  Red (my "fake" GSD) and I hope to join you guys for the walk at some point, but he's not quite ready and is a big scaredy boy. I'm working with Meaghan at WAGD to build his confidence and am considering getting into nose work and agility when he's ready.

In any case, I can't wait to see Kaiju's SECOND agility runs soon!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome! 

Not bad tunnelers run at all! 

I was surprised in the jumpers run to see him work distance so well for being new to the sport, and he read your rears really well in that run as well! 

Great job- can't wait to see more posts from you in the future pertaining to agility!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Not bad tunnelers run at all!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really can't say I've done much to make him do the distance work and crosses that he does. We only just got our own obstacles a week ago so we can practice more than an hour a week. He's really just taken to agility from day one. I'm just lucky enough to run with him, lol!


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

isn't it funny how much they LOVE the tunnels? And here I thought it was going to be one of the hardest things to teach my dog and he LOVES it. Now if I can convince him to do the teeter we would be in business


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

blueangele said:


> isn't it funny how much they LOVE the tunnels? And here I thought it was going to be one of the hardest things to teach my dog and he LOVES it. Now if I can convince him to do the teeter we would be in business


Lol, I haven't come across a single obstacle that mine DOESN'T want to do! He actually likes the bang of the teeter. It's set low for our class because they've just learned it and he'll wander over, put his paw on it and start banging it repeatedly against the ground. He thinks it's a fun toy I guess?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Pax8 said:


> Thanks! I really can't say I've done much to make him do the distance work and crosses that he does. We only just got our own obstacles a week ago so we can practice more than an hour a week. He's really just taken to agility from day one. I'm just lucky enough to run with him, lol!


 He looks like a very fun - that's great! 



Pax8 said:


> Lol, I haven't come across a single obstacle that mine DOESN'T want to do! He actually likes the bang of the teeter. It's set low for our class because they've just learned it and he'll wander over, put his paw on it and start banging it repeatedly against the ground. He thinks it's a fun toy I guess?


 Keep rewarding him for that! You really want them to think it's a fun toy- so many are worried about, and can become afraid even after liking it. That's GREAT for him!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

WOOOOO Go you!!!! that looked fun  except for almost tripping over your puptart lol that could have been painful


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good job!!!


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like great first runs to me!!!  Lots of enthusiasm from your boy! 

It is very natural for young dogs to be overly handler focused resulting in lots of run-bys. They are just so busy looking to you for cues and running happily to obstacles that they miss *what* you are cueing. If you watch videos of top national/international handlers running their dogs at their first trials, often you find lots of the same thing. You've just got to put some mileage on the dog at their first trials. Try to just keep the flow going and reward enthusiasm, even when a bit misplaced. 

Great job and great dog!


----------

